# Java Funktion in JSP erzeugen



## bambi (5. Feb 2005)

Hi ich habe mal eine - vielleicht etwas dumme - Frage:

kann man auf einer JSP-Seite eine Java-Funktion erzeugen? Ich muss eine rekursive Funktion ausfuehren. Ich habe versucht das in einer anderen Java-Klasse zu machen, die von meinem JSP aufgerufen wird und mir dann einen String zurueckliefert...

[ - bekomme aber immer eine sehr merkwuerdige Fehlermeldung (JDBC Verbindung offen - baue an der Stelle aber keine auf - jedenfalls nicht in dem Programmteil, der von mir stammt...)]

Das soll aber nicht das Thema sein - also: kann man in JSP eine Java Funktion schreiben?

THX - B.


----------



## foobar (5. Feb 2005)

> kann man in JSP eine Java Funktion schreiben?


Vergiss Scriptlets, sowas macht man nur in PHP und Konsorten. 
Dadurch wird die Viewebene mit der Geschäftslogikschicht vermischt, was nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist.
Was willst du denn machen?
Hast du es schon mit Customtags versucht?


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Feb 2005)

ja, für den Anfang tuts das Ausrufezeichen

<%!
        public foo(){}
%>

erzeugt eine Member funktion für das generierte Servlet

=> später solltest du den ganzen Javacode aus der JSP rausnehmen


----------



## bambi (7. Feb 2005)

Okay, DANKE Leute!

Es laeuft jetzt - da hab' ich erst mal was vorzeugbares - und noch genug Zeit um mich um den anderen Fehler zu kuemmern - merkwuerdig, merkwuerdig...

Also THX B.


----------

